# Good game for Radeon HD 5450?



## hyperipod (May 6, 2010)

Just bought an ATI Radeon HD 5450
What is the most beautiful game I can play?

Here's my configuration:
Celeron 3.33Ghz (Single core)
ATI Radeon HD 5450 (duh!)
Windows xp

That's all I can remember..

btw I have xp


----------



## Shane (May 6, 2010)

What sort of games are you into?

It might get away with playing games like COD4 on medium settings.

If its free games your after...

BMW M3 challenge
Warrock
Americas Army 3
Half lifeeathmatch

Im sure theres alot more.


----------



## bomberboysk (May 6, 2010)

Wolfenstein Enemy Territory will run pretty well on that card(ran absolutely fine on an X600 even). In addition to M3 challenge, Volvo:The Game is another good game for free, in fact:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_video_games


----------



## Shane (May 6, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Volvo:The Game is another good game for free, in fact:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_video_games



Thanks for that i didnt know about that one :good:

D/l now


----------



## bomberboysk (May 6, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks for that i didnt know about that one :good:



Also, alot of free source games "mods":

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=851573

The steam SDK is required for all the "mods", and its included with HL2 deathmatch though, which is free for both nvidia and ati card owners:
ATI Owners:
http://steampowered.com/ati_offer1a/

Nvidia Owners:
http://steampowered.com/nvidia/


----------



## russb (May 6, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Wolfenstein Enemy Territory will run pretty well on that card(ran absolutely fine on an X600 even). In addition to M3 challenge, Volvo:The Game is another good game for free, in fact:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_video_games




 How do you download a game from here,cheers.


----------



## bomberboysk (May 6, 2010)

russb said:


> How do you download a game from here,cheers.



Thats just a list of open source games, you'll want to either google for the name or click on the name of the game and go to the developer website.


----------



## Drenlin (May 11, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Also, alot of free source games "mods":
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=851573
> 
> ...



The free version of HL2 Deathmatch doesn't allow you to use the Source engine for other games. I've tried.


----------



## bomberboysk (May 11, 2010)

Drenlin said:


> The free version of HL2 Deathmatch doesn't allow you to use the Source engine for other games. I've tried.



Wow, could have sworn the free hl2 deathmatch came with the source sdk. Its been awhile since i havent had all my other steam games installed though.


----------



## Drenlin (May 11, 2010)

It may have at one point in time, but it doesn't now, sadly...

TS, what is your monitor's resolution?


----------



## hyperipod (May 12, 2010)

*Monitor resolution*



Drenlin said:


> It may have at one point in time, but it doesn't now, sadly...
> 
> TS, what is your monitor's resolution?



1440x900, but i could deal with lower resolution gameplay..

Think my pc could run World at war?


----------



## bomberboysk (May 12, 2010)

hyperipod said:


> 1440x900, but i could deal with lower resolution gameplay..
> 
> Think my pc could run World at war?



Maybe with everything on very low, your cpu is gonna hold you back as well.


----------



## hyperipod (May 12, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Maybe with everything on very low, your cpu is gonna hold you back as well.



I'll go with modern warfare then.. or call of duty 2


----------

